# thanks lloyd!



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

hey mate,

had a chat to you on the phone today and took out some insurance with you,
thanks for all the help very friendly topbloke!

thanks ryan.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No problem Ryan, glad i could sort you out. I managed to get it all sorted before i went home so you should get the paperwork in the next couple of days.

Cheers.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

sweet,

thanks very much


----------

